
The A=432 Hz Frequency: DNA Tuning and the Bastardization of Music - mooreds
http://themindunleashed.org/2015/09/the-a432-hz-frequency-dna-tuning-and-the-bastardization-of-music.html
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That's certainly a hypothesis, alright.

